# Made my own cleaning products!!



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

So, I've wanted to do some DIY cleaning products and toiletries for a long time... And today was the day. Made a trip to Walmart and my local co-op for the things I needed. I made laundry detergent, dishwasher detergent, a "scrubbing powder" and also some shampoo and body wash. It was fun to make and even more fun to try!! I've got a load of laundry in and a load of dishes going. I'll use the body wash and shampoo tonight. Before Christmas I made some sugar and salt exfoliating scrubs that are awesome!!! 

Anyways, I used the scrubbing powder I made to clean my kitchen sink and bath tub. I didn't get before pictures of the sink, but it was bad, and now it's nice and white again!! We have hard water so we get a lot of rusty build up in our sinks and tubs. Here is a before and after of our tub:








And I didn't even scrub that hard, haha. I'll be doing a second round to get some of the tougher stuff off but I am impressed and excited to have made something that works!!! If any of you have any recipes or tips you are willing to share, I would love that!!


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

This is actually a better picture of the progress


----------



## tab (Aug 20, 2002)

Looks much better. What did you use for ingredients?

A simple recipe to take soap scum is a dab of liqiud castile soap and lots of baking soda.


----------



## Mid Tn Mama (May 11, 2002)

Oooh! Aaaah! Do tell how you did them!

I hope that you got the incredibly cheap version of baking soda at the farm coop and used that to make your scouring product. They don't call it baking soda, though. Ask for bicarbinate in the 20 lb bags--very inexpensive. I use it for all my scouring needs/cleaning the stovetop, etc...

Thank you!


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

Equal parts baking soda and washing soda plus some essential oil for smell. 1 cup of warm water for every 2 take spoons of it


----------



## saritamae (Jun 2, 2012)

Would you mind sharing your recipe for dishwasher soap and let me know how you liked it? We also have really hard water and I've been too afraid to try dishwasher soap.


----------



## Tmama (Oct 22, 2013)

I used equal parts baking soda and borax. I still use a store bought rinse because vinegar just hadn't worked well for us.


----------

